# Magnet sizes



## JohnC20 (Dec 30, 2017)

I’m trying to magnetize 4x4-7x7

For 3x3 I used 4x2mm n50 magnets

As the cubes get bigger the pieces get smaller so should I use smaller magnets as well? Maybe 3x2mm? Or smaller?


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 30, 2017)

JohnC20 said:


> I’m trying to magnetize 4x4-7x7
> 
> For 3x3 I used 4x2mm n50 magnets
> 
> As the cubes get bigger the pieces get smaller so should I use smaller magnets as well? Maybe 3x2mm? Or smaller?


This should be moved to the magnets thread. There is quite a bit of discussion there about what magnets work. The short answer is that it depends on the cube and what kind of feel you want.


----------

